# Lap removal of paratubal cyst



## icarolynj (Feb 22, 2011)

I've done a search on paratubal cysts and their removal and I'm still not quite finding an answer. 
Doctor did a Laparoscopy w/catuery of endometriosis and removal of paratubal cyst from both right and left fallopian tubes. 

Can I please get assistance on how to find the codes for this? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## KimberlySherman (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe the correct code is 58662 _Laparoscopy, surgical; with fulguration or excision of lesions of the ovary, pelvic viscera, or peritoneal surface by any method._ And it does link with the code for the cyst, 620.8. The fallopian tubes would be included in the term "pelvic viscera".


----------

